# 2011 Ar5 ???



## Wimbo (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone know when it will be released? Any pictures out yet?


----------



## bareitherd (Feb 11, 2009)

Already in stores


----------



## Wimbo (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow. Ok. The AR5 pictured on the Felt website is the 2010 model, right?


----------



## bareitherd (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes. The felt website has the 2010 models on the site. They will be updating their site in a few weeks. You can see some pictures of 2011 models on the website www.meridian-cycles.com. If you want any info on specs I can email it to you if you contact me at [email protected].


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

The Felt website will go live on Sept 1st with all the new bikes.


----------



## Wimbo (Aug 18, 2010)

I found a small picture of the 2011 AR5 on bareitherd's weblink above. Is that SRAM on the bike? I believe the 2010 model had 105's.


----------



## Wimbo (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know all the differences between a 2010 AR5 and a 2011 AR5?


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wimbo said:


> I found a small picture of the 2011 AR5 on bareitherd's weblink above. Is that SRAM on the bike? I believe the 2010 model had 105's.


Right click on the picture and download it to your computer. Underlying file it quite large, well detailed.
--Don4


----------



## Wimbo (Aug 18, 2010)

Don4 said:


> Right click on the picture and download it to your computer. Underlying file it quite large, well detailed.
> --Don4


Wow, thanks! I would have missed that.


----------



## retokunaga (Aug 20, 2010)

http://bikereligion.com/product/11-felt-racing-ar5-2627.htm
http://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk/products.asp?category=Bikes&product=AR5 - 2011

WEIGHT 17.74lbs/8.06kg OR 16.93lbs/7.69kg


----------



## Wimbo (Aug 18, 2010)

retokunaga said:


> http://bikereligion.com/product/11-felt-racing-ar5-2627.htm
> http://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk/products.asp?category=Bikes&product=AR5 - 2011
> 
> WEIGHT 17.74lbs/8.06kg OR 16.93lbs/7.69kg



Perfect. Thanks!


----------

